# Mit Steam verknüpftes Paypal-Konto sichern?



## Dr_Lobster (22. Juni 2015)

*Mit Steam verknüpftes Paypal-Konto sichern?*

Hallo Leute,
folgendes "Problem": Ich hab mein Paypal-Konto mit Steam verknüpft. Seitdem kann ich einfach so einkaufen ohne das Paypal-Passwort eingeben zu müssen. Genau DAS stört mich aber jetzt. Ich möchte die Konten gerne verknüpft lassen, allerdings wäre es mir recht, wenn man um den Einkauf abzuschließen noch das Paypal-Passwort eingeben muss. Wie bekomme ich das hin?


----------



## NerdFlanders (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Steam verknüpftes Paypal-Konto sichern?*

Ändere dein Paypal Passwort. Dann wird Steam wohl wieder nach danach verlangen.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Steam verknüpftes Paypal-Konto sichern?*

Hi Dr_Lobster,
du musst oben rechts auf deinen Accountnamen klicken und dann auf Accountdetails. Danach suche den Punkt: Ihr Steam-Account. Dann kannst du einfach bei Kreditkarte Paypal einfach löschen .


----------



## Dr_Lobster (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mit Steam verknüpftes Paypal-Konto sichern?*

Danke  für Eure Antworten.


----------

